# USS Midas



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Da mir gerade langweilig war... und ich sonst nichts zu tun habe... denke ich auch ich kann mein RP Schiff ein wenig mit Grafiken etc. ausbauen, damit es mehr ist als nur ein simpler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorläufige Widmungsplakette, der Name der Klasse kann und wird sich vermutlich noch ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Mach nochn ganz einfach Gravur effekt, sieht sicher besser aus

So siehts aus wie ganz billig draufgeklebt ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ganz einfach






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur oben das Seal und den Schiffsnamen per Bump Map besser aussehen lassen (zwar nicht direkt Gravur aber es sieht nicht wie draufgepappt aus), der Rest sieht damit extremstens Scheiße aus und man kann es kaum mehr lesen, da zu klein...

Einen expliziten "Gravur" Filter hab ich net bei gimp...


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

hmm mach ma die "Gravur" (also das draufgeklebte von dir) ein bisschen dunkler und hau die Hintergrundtextur drüber, vll siehts besser aus ^^

gugg doch ma in den LP Cut-out Thread ... Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Ein paar Modifizierungen:

v2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Hier das erste zusammengeschnippelte etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eine erste Version, da mir aber Gimp abkackte nur in schlechter Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal, wenn ich wieder Zeichenwerkzeug habe (sprich Papier, Bleistift, Marker, Buntstifte) werde ich diese grobe Form ausformen und verbessern...

Soll mir jetzt erstmal nur einen groben Überblick über die Formen geben, daher ist es auch erstmal nur aus verschiedenen anderen Schiffen zusammengeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Kritik und Anregungen sind übrigens sehr erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> v5
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schaut n1 aus ;D kp für was ich jetzt sowas brauchen könnt aber finds echt nett ;D

das schiff find ich ganz ok aber keine ahnung was genau du da gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


merkt man aber das du ein fan bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und find i auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schaut n1 aus ;D kp für was ich jetzt sowas brauchen könnt aber finds echt nett ;D
> 
> das schiff find ich ganz ok aber keine ahnung was genau du da gemacht hast
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Widmungsplakette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht ob es bei heutigen Schiffen auch so gemacht wird, es wird halt der Name des Schiffes, Klasse etc. vermerkt und einen Spruch für das Schiff, ein Motto...
Ist halt sowas wie die Schiffstaufe, eine Ehrung^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

ich würd evtl den rand vlt auch so gravur mässig machen oder ienfach ma versuchen wies ausschaut ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut garnicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schiffsklasse ist jetzt auch fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Elysion Klasse! 

Das Elysion ist in der griechischen Mythologie jene &#8222;Insel der Seligen&#8220; im äußersten Westen des Erdkreises, die vom Okeanos umflossen wird und auf die jene Helden entrückt werden, die von den Göttern geliebt wurden oder denen diese Unsterblichkeit schenkten.

Find ich einen tollen Namen für eine Schiffsklasse für die Forschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Also irgendwie find ich v2 besser, weil man da das Metall noch durch sieht. Schaut einfach echter aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Edit:

Habs nu wieder hingekriegt und schon ein paar Verbesserungen eingefügt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Werd mich dann mal an eine Ventral Sicht setzen, bzw. morgen denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

was genau wirds, wenns fertig is? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Ein Langstreckenforschungsschiff der Föderation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

als 3d bild oder was?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Erstmal nur 2D Ansichten des Schiffes, halt von oben, unten, vorn, hinten und der Seite... 
Irgendwann einmal vielleicht, werde ich es auch in 3D realisieren aber dazu muss ich mich erstmal weiter in C4D einarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

So hier gibt es jetzt noch eine ventrale Ansicht des Schiffes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine modifizierte Version der Dorsal Ansicht, hab ein paar kleine Details geändert:

Edit: Nu aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war langweilig und da ich zum verrecken weder die Seitenansicht noch die Front bzw. Aft Ansicht hinkriege habe ich mich mal der Kolorierung zugewendet... ich finds eigentlich ganz in Ordnung ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Und gleich hinterher, die Ventral Ansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Nach schier endlosen Qualen und kein Schlaf in der Nacht endlich die Seitenansicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Und wieder ein Stück mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal das Layout für das Standard Brückenmodul (die Kommandozentrale)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste Arbeit mit Inkscape, ist zwar noch kompliziert aber ich komme da noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (4. Juni 2009)

find ich sau cool, dass du hier schritt für schritt deine arbeit präsentierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Ich mach sie ja auch nur Schritt für Schritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe weder Zeit, noch Geduld oder Fähigkeiten alles an einem Stück dahinzufrutzeln ^^


----------



## Nimmue (4. Juni 2009)

Jo, aber andere hätten nur das Endprodukt reingestellt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Selor eine kleine Frage mit welchem programm hast du das Schiff gezeichnet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Das Schiff habe ich mit GIMP 2 gezeichnet und meiner Maus (Hab kein Tablet, zu teuer ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

find ich echt ziemlich gut bisher
das einzige, was mir auffällt (vll ist es aber auch extra?^^)
http://img2.abload.de/img/elysionclassdorsalmtgu.png
hier könnte man die schrift noch besser einbinden (also in so einem halbkreis anformen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Das habe ich auch versucht, die Schrift der Beugung anzupassen aber irgendwie... hab ichs bisher nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Tablets kosten doch weniger als 50 &#8364; mit versand und nachnahmegebühr bei Medion, und ich bin damit doch recht zufrieden (obwohl ich keine vergleiche hab ^^)

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Ach? Gut dann guck ich mal Online... der Lokale Markt hat nur überteuerte 300€+ Dinger ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Edit: Kanns nicht verlinken -.- is bei Medion, Computer und Peripherie, Peripherie, Eingabegeräte


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Schiff habe ich mit GIMP 2 gezeichnet und meiner Maus (Hab kein Tablet, zu teuer ^^)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm ich versuchs mal am Mo in der arbeit nach zuzeichnen mit corel draw XD wenn du nix dagegen hast


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm ich versuchs mal am Mo in der arbeit nach zuzeichnen mit corel draw XD wenn du nix dagegen hast



Nö nö ^^ Versuch dich nur dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2009)

Die Komplette Übersicht ist nun auch mal fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Juni 2009)

very nice =)))


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2010)

Demnächst kommt dann hoffentlich auch noch ein wenig Equipment und die Uniformen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaffe es so leider nicht, dass Schiff in Höherer Auflösung zu erstellen, daher konzentrier ich mich auf andere Dinge.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2010)

Und da haben wir gleich auch wieder was... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast Standarduniformen, das Oberteil ist nunmehr eine komplette Jacke (um ein wenig den Geist von TWoK einzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und der Gürtel ist nun eindeutig prominenter dargestellt. Ich denke es kommt gut, dass die Uniformen, etwa 10 Jahre nach Nemesis, noch relativ die selben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. Mai 2010)

Hehe nice und die weiblichen Uniformen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2010)

Die werden mehr oder weniger die selben sein, natürlich mit optionalen Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Kleines Update, habe die Jacke etwas verändert, der Übergang ist nun weiter an der Seite um ein wenig mehr am "Original" dran zu sein und um etwas abseits von diversen anderen Designs zu sein (auch wenn es einige ähnliche gibt xD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

